# Killing Wave Serpents



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Now I know every unit has their weaknesses, and other armies have more options against certain units. there are, however, many units with significantly less weaknesses than others. 

The units that come to mind are riptides, wave serpents, and warp spiders. This post is on wave serpents.

Now, I understand that glancing a WS to death is the best way to go, and killing one two isn't hard to do. When you're facing upwards of 6 WS on the table, though, this can be difficult. 

What are someways you guys have been able to take these serpent spam lists off of the table?


----------



## w0lfgang7 (Feb 10, 2013)

Best way? Just concede


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Yeah the only good option I've seen was to use wave serpents against wave serpents D:

I hate when it comes to that


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

bah...the 6 WS list is just broken. The first list of 6th ed to be inherently antifun. Besides... a good old infantry horde filled with autocannons could do the trick, if paired with an allied Divinator Librarian. Or am i too optimistic??


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Too optimistic. Oddly enough, hydras work pretty well, but once you kill one of the 6 waves, then the other 5 will bum rush it until it dies and then you're back at square one. Plus, the shield fire 60 inches against the autocannons at 48 inches, so they can just sit outside of your range and kill you off.

Not to mention that all of the shield garbage ignores cover, so your guardsmen are relying on their 5+ (which is never good)


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

well, the shield fire is a one trick pony, isnt' it?


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

No, they can do it every turn. They just then don't get to use it as a defensive shield against penetrating hits. Who cares if they have a 4+ jink save and AV 12 to hide with tho.

Even facing three waves can be hard to face.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

oh god...why...
ok, i'm at a loss. maybe lots of Leman russ Exterminators? like 3 squadrons of 2?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

AV14 is a pretty baddass way to deal with them. I like my landraiders, but Russ' would work pretty well too.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

But then they can just use their jink save. With 2 exterminator russ', you might get 1 or 2 glances/pens, then they have a 4+ save. Plus, I like making lists based off of the idea of taking it against every army. Will I be able to use this list against marines, orks, daemons, etc.? 

I know I'm being difficult, but its a real problem where I live.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I personally think Leman Russ battletanks are one of the greatest units to ever roll across the battlefield. They have AV14 and an insane ammount of damage output. Throw an exterminator with a LC and, even moving, you get yourself 3 hits at s7 and 1/2 a hit at s9 each turn, which against av12 can kill it pretty reliably in 1-2 (even with jink). Or some Deep Striking storm troopers with meltas (suicide squads are always good), or demolition squads with meltas, or anything else that takes out tanks should be able to pin 1-2 down each turn or two. He will still have some left though... Also, if possible, you could just block LoS and ignore him. Put your tanks in front of your squishy guys and kill shit. IDK, it's definitely tough mate.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

hmmm, I would use outflanking war walkers with SL & BL, hoping to roll on up behind them & then suprise!!! thats if you wanted to have Eldar allies.

failing that cant scout sentinals have autocannons & outflanks as well, autocannon them in the rear armour & job done :biggrin:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

@the_barwn you seem to be way more optimistic than me! A pretty large number of autocannon sents should be used (say 2 units of 3 sentinels) and with 6 shots each unit they will deal an avarage of 1 pen. Not much to deal with 6 serpents. Say that you can drop 1 or 2 when they ouflank. Then the sents are blown to pieces and you still have 4 serpents to face in the best scenario...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Assault them.

Take 3 Vendettas.

Have Tau Allies, or allies that can reliably Deep Strike (Blood Angels spring to mind).

Tell the Eldar player to stop being such a cock.

Those are my recommendations being an Eldar player myself.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

The Eldar race as a whole are a bunch of douchebags anyways, but I'll remind them of it >.>

I've tried assaulting them, but they are super fast. Pretty hard for My orks and/ or guard.

Vendettas are nice, but when I face armies with mainly infantry then I'm hosed. 

The only thing I've done that has had any chance was hydras and then large blobs of infantry taking orders for bring it down or fire on my target. 

I honestly think that making a shield shoot 60" was a ridiculous choice. It's the furthest shooting weapon the Eldar have and it's a defensive wargear? It makes no sense. That's just me being butthurt tho


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Sethis said:


> allies that can reliably Deep Strike (Blood Angels spring to mind).


Well, always play blood angels but that's beside the point


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

neferhet said:


> @the_barwn you seem to be way more optimistic than me! A pretty large number of autocannon sents should be used (say 2 units of 3 sentinels) and with 6 shots each unit they will deal an avarage of 1 pen. Not much to deal with 6 serpents. Say that you can drop 1 or 2 when they ouflank. Then the sents are blown to pieces and you still have 4 serpents to face in the best scenario...


well thats why you shoot them in the back & i was thinking more of glancing them to death rather than pens cause its only armour 10 at the back


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

the_barwn said:


> well thats why you shoot them in the back & i was thinking more of glancing them to death rather than pens cause its only armour 10 at the back


Of course, but my point is:

2 Sentinels makes 4 autocannon shots
-2 shots hit as an avarage
-1 shot is denied due to various saves
-1 shot is a pen

Not glanced to death and just a low % to cripple the vehicle

If you shoot with 4 sents at it (to ensure destruction) then you are employing too many points and, most notable of all, you can only have 3 units of 3 sentinels. (not counting double foc)
He can have 6 serpents...
it can work, but it is not a reliable way to counter them, it is a way like another to just stop a couple of the buggers.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Killing Wave Serpents? Try the Eldar's first great enemy; Necrons. Vehicles mean nothing to the metal horde, though what's inside may. Try Ghost Arks loaded with Warriors or Deep Strike Warriors using a Harbinger of Despair Cryptek. You can even load 15 into a Night Scythe and drop them off at close range. And don't forget those lovely Tesla Destructors. If you want something hardier than Warriors, you can use Gauss Immortals. But I feel they are best armed with Tesla to kill whatever comes out of the Serpent. If you're desperate for something to drop a Serpent quickly, you can use Gauss Tomb Blades or Destroyers. And the best part is that everything I've mentioned works well against any foe.


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

As an Eldar player, I have to admit my Wave Serpents are OP.

As an Eldar player who really only plays against a Necron player, they aren't OP enough 

My 2c directly on topic: AV14 is invulnerable against serpents, and their rear armor is 10. If you don't have some other specific special rule (Gauss), or can't take advantage of either of those basic things then yeah I think you lose.


----------

